# Some people shouldnt own dogs!!!



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

This is an add i found on craigslist today

*I have a female pitbull to rehome. She is 1yr. She has had one litter of puppies and was a very good mother. She is very hyper and loves to be right beside you. She is good with children and other dogs ( she hasnt shown any aggeression towards my boy pup but hasnt been around many females) I havent had her around cats, so that im unsure of. She is an inside and outside dog, when in the house by herself she is crated. She is a very good dog. There is a rehoming fee and she is UKC papered. Email for pictures or more info. *

Some people shouldnt even own dogs!! She is way too young to have already had pups!! They probly are getting rid of her because they sold all the pups and made what money they wanted!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh, I hate seeing that. It really is sad, poor dog.
I try to stay off Craiglist for that reason. >_<


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

moving must rehome dog. its like why dont you move somewhere that allows your dog?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wait, there is a re-homing FEE?? I would think they would want a good home, not get paid to find one...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

oh yeah and its gets better... i sent an email just curious about how much they were asking.... $350!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Honestly, even though those adds on craigslist suck.........a re-homing fee may save the dogs life from being given away to just anyone. Dog fighters like looking for free pits or other "free" to good home dogs to use as bait dogs. Hopefully charging $350 will keep those kinds of people away. Poor thing already had a litter...........:hammer: I can't look at CL anymore because of crap like that.


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

socalapbt said:


> moving must rehome dog. its like why dont you move somewhere that allows your dog?


That's not always possible. Especially with a breed like a Pit Bull. That's a possibility you accept when you get one of these dogs. Circumstances in your life could change and you might end up having to give the dog up.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

bsd13 said:


> That's not always possible. Especially with a breed like a Pit Bull. That's a possibility you accept when you get one of these dogs. Circumstances in your life could change and you might end up having to give the dog up.


It seems to be a common reason given for having to rehome a dog. I guess it's a nicer way of saying "I'm just not that committed".

Personally I'd no more make a move that forced me to give up my pets than I would have made one that forced me to rehome my kids.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gimbler said:


> It seems to be a common reason given for having to rehome a dog. I guess it's a nicer way of saying "I'm just not that committed".
> 
> Personally I'd no more make a move that forced me to give up my pets than I would have made one that forced me to rehome my kids.


:goodpost: I agree!


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gimbler said:


> It seems to be a common reason given for having to rehome a dog. I guess it's a nicer way of saying "I'm just not that committed".
> 
> Personally I'd no more make a move that forced me to give up my pets than I would have made one that forced me to rehome my kids.


A dog is not a kid. Not even remotely comparable. I'd expect you to live in a cardboard box and eat the crust of moldy bread to avoid giving up your kids. I, nor anyone else would expect you to do that in order to keep from being forced to find a new home for a dog.

It has nothing to do with being committed and everything to do with reality. A dog is, at best a pet and sometimes one simply cannot have their pet. It show commitment to give up an animal you aren't able to take care of. Why you can't take care of it isn't really important. Being able to recognize you can't (or won't) and then finding another home for it shows maturity and compassion. Holding onto it even when you know you shouldn't shows how self-important people can be.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

bsd13 said:


> A dog is not a kid. Not even remotely comparable. I'd expect you to live in a cardboard box and eat the crust of moldy bread to avoid giving up your kids. I, nor anyone else would expect you to do that in order to keep from being forced to find a new home for a dog.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being committed and everything to do with reality. A dog is, at best a pet and sometimes one simply cannot have their pet. It show commitment to give up an animal you aren't able to take care of. Why you can't take care of it isn't really important. Being able to recognize you can't (or won't) and then finding another home for it shows maturity and compassion. Holding onto it even when you know you shouldn't shows how self-important people can be.


:goodpost:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bsd13 said:


> A dog is not a kid. Not even remotely comparable. I'd expect you to live in a cardboard box and eat the crust of moldy bread to avoid giving up your kids. I, nor anyone else would expect you to do that in order to keep from being forced to find a new home for a dog.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being committed and everything to do with reality. A dog is, at best a pet and sometimes one simply cannot have their pet. It show commitment to give up an animal you aren't able to take care of. Why you can't take care of it isn't really important. Being able to recognize you can't (or won't) and then finding another home for it shows maturity and compassion. Holding onto it even when you know you shouldn't shows how self-important people can be.


I agree with you as well as gimbler. I hear what both of you are saying. That being said and having both animals and a child I would do everything and anything for my child and put every effort into finding a place that would accept my dog and cat. To some, animals are peoples children, especially if they can't have kids. People however do come up with some good excuses to get rid of an animal. I used to be a groomer and vet tech and every week there was at least one person looking to rehome a cat or dog because they were having a baby. That was my biggest pet peeve with some owners. To me having a baby is not a valid reason to rehome a dog that you have owned half its life already. I do agree in a person rehoming a dog that they can't properly care for such as if they work ten or twelve hours a day. That is unfair to the dog. Sometimes people come down with allergies to. Reality is, is that crap happens in people lives that sometimes we have no control over. Therefore we do what we have to too survive.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

bsd13 said:


> A dog is not a kid. Not even remotely comparable. I'd expect you to live in a cardboard box and eat the crust of moldy bread to avoid giving up your kids. I, nor anyone else would expect you to do that in order to keep from being forced to find a new home for a dog.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being committed and everything to do with reality. A dog is, at best a pet and sometimes one simply cannot have their pet. It show commitment to give up an animal you aren't able to take care of. Why you can't take care of it isn't really important. Being able to recognize you can't (or won't) and then finding another home for it shows maturity and compassion. Holding onto it even when you know you shouldn't shows how self-important people can be.


Rehoming because you're moving is a lame excuse and I'm standing by exactly what I said. There may be a small minority among the masses of "moving and can't take dog" people who are actually up against a wall and have no other option, but for the most part it is a lame and lazy excuse used by people who lack commitment to the responsibility they signed on for. Moving somewhere that doesn't take dogs when you already have a dog is, in nearly every case, a choice. It's not that you can't take care of your dog it's that you won't.

More people should just admit the truth - they're rehoming because their dog has become an inconvenience to them and they're just not into it anymore. In any case the important thing is to get the dog to someone that can and will care for it properly.

If they'd purchased the dog from a reputable breeder or adopted it from a rescue or shelter in the first place then the dog would have a contract to be returned and wouldn't end up being offered on craigslist anyhow.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I do agree in a person rehoming a dog that they can't properly care for such as if they work ten or twelve hours a day. That is unfair to the dog. Sometimes people come down with allergies to. Reality is, is that crap happens in people lives that sometimes we have no control over. Therefore we do what we have to too survive.


Now those two - allergies and long hours that don't allow you to properly care for the dog - are legitimate reasons in my opinion. Those are things people have little control over. Where you live - unless you're suddenly homeless and need to move into a shelter yourself or in with a friend is a choice that you make.


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gimbler said:


> Rehoming because you're moving is a lame excuse and I'm standing by exactly what I said. There may be a small minority among the masses of "moving and can't take dog" people who are actually up against a wall and have no other option, but for the most part it is a lame and lazy excuse used by people who lack commitment to the responsibility they signed on for. Moving somewhere that doesn't take dogs when you already have a dog is, in nearly every case, a choice. It's not that you can't take care of your dog it's that you won't.
> 
> More people should just admit the truth - they're rehoming because their dog has become an inconvenience to them and they're just not into it anymore. In any case the important thing is to get the dog to someone that can and will care for it properly.
> 
> If they'd purchased the dog from a reputable breeder or adopted it from a rescue or shelter in the first place then the dog would have a contract to be returned and wouldn't end up being offered on craigslist anyhow.


But this is about extreme cases and not that someone just got bored of their dog. There are unending scenarios about why a person would have to give up a dog they got in good faith.

Sure it's a choice to move somewhere that doesn't take dogs, but are you going to move 100 miles one way away from your place of work just so you can keep a dog? With the price of gas? I doubt it. Unless you're independently wealthy.

Point being that justification is always in the eye of the justifier. In another post you said allergies is a valid reason. I say it's not. You can get shots and take pills that will combat the allergies. You said long hours are a valid reason again I say it's not. You can always find another job, even if it's working for much, much less than you might be making at the job with long hours.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ugh, that would be like me breeding Beia after she would have come into heat....
Which she never did cause I got her spayed :/
Thst dog is lucky to be alive having pups that young. Poor thing.

ps: I was forced to move suddenly,and I kept all my animal.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this says it all.

Login | Facebook

For those who cant view it its a picture of a Japanese women and all her bags in the middle of destruction, carrying her dog.

The caption reads:
Commitment means keeping your pets but dumping your spouse! Yep she has her prioritys straight.
So you say that you are getting a divorce, moving to a place that "doesn't allow pets", and are going to "have" to take your pet to a pound?! This woman has been through a 9.0 earthquake, is hungry and cold...she STILL HAS HER DOG!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Paying money isn't always a guarantee that the dog will be going to a good home. A friend had a pedigreed hound dog and she was simply unable to handle his power. She placed an add and sold him for $500. Six months later the police showed up because the guy never transfered the title. The dog was found wrapped around a tree, starving and marks of being beaten. She showed proof of sale and luckily it had the guys name/address. He was charged with animal cruelty. The guy claimed the dog just wouldn't listen to him.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

I seen that same add last night. It saddens me that the dog is only a year old and has had a litter of pups! I was going to make a new thread for this but I'll just post it here since goes with some of the comments! This was on my local news web site today. This dog is a hero and I'd never give her up! I hope they can find a home. 
Hero dog now homeless because she's a pit bull | wbir.com
Here is the posting on BAD RAP's facebook page.
Networking help... | Facebook


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

dmcfall13 said:


> I seen that same add last night. It saddens me that the dog is only a year old and has had a litter of pups! I was going to make a new thread for this but I'll just post it here since goes with some of the comments! *This was on my local news web site today. This dog is a hero and I'd never give her up! I hope they can find a home. *
> Hero dog now homeless because she's a pit bull | wbir.com
> Here is the posting on BAD RAP's facebook page.
> Networking help... | Facebook


That's just obscene, but not all that surprising to be perfectly honest. Especially in that area due to the Diana Whipple incident.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Honestly, even though those adds on craigslist suck.........a re-homing fee may save the dogs life from being given away to just anyone. Dog fighters like looking for free pits or other "free" to good home dogs to use as bait dogs. Hopefully charging $350 will keep those kinds of people away. Poor thing already had a litter...........:hammer: I can't look at CL anymore because of crap like that.


Agreed. :goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I bet the case is, that they bred the female, and decided they like one of her pups more so they are re homing her. SEEN IT HAPPEN! It happened to Helena's mom. But she was pregnant again when they rehomed her.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I bet the case is, that they bred the female, and decided they like one of her pups more so they are re homing her. SEEN IT HAPPEN! It happened to Helena's mom. But she was pregnant again when they rehomed her.


I just don't get the thought process behind most people ... Poor dogs. If I could I would adopt all the hurting animals out there but unfortunately it's not feasible...

Though you know what would be cool. Is a 100 acre ranch style secure fenced in forever home. Where a large group of ppl could maintain the property & take care of animals together in each state. If I ever hit the lotto that will become my project. Not a 'rescue' but an actual forever permanent home with volunteers that have the same passion I do.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I just don't get the thought process behind most people ... Poor dogs. If I could I would adopt all the hurting animals out there but unfortunately it's not feasible...
> 
> Though you know what would be cool. Is a 100 acre ranch style secure fenced in forever home. Where a large group of ppl could maintain the property & take care of animals together in each state. If I ever hit the lotto that will become my project. Not a 'rescue' but an actual forever permanent home with volunteers that have the same passion I do.


I would have taken Helena's mom Dixie if I could have. I was so sad. Helena is a mirror image of her. I wonder what ever happened to Dixie. They said they gave her to some friends. The pup they kept got hit by a car last year.  Helena is the only known surviving pup out of the litter of 4. 2 of which I know are dead. I don't know about the other brother he was sold to unknown person.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

I dont like speaking generally because there are always exceptions to the rule and circumstances beyond one's control however dog owners that are sincere about their pets and view them as family members do whatever they can to keep their pet. I was in college and unemplyed when my girl was diagnosed with diabetes. I was scared to death worrying how the hell I would ever be able to provide for a dog with diabetes. The cost of her prescription diet, insulin, syringes, vet bills....not to mention having to check her blood twice a day and give her a shot. It is stressful but I would make the same decision in a heartbeat. I personally could never see me giving up any of my dogs.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

The3rd said:


> I dont like speaking generally because there are always exceptions to the rule and circumstances beyond one's control however dog owners that are sincere about their pets and view them as family members do whatever they can to keep their pet. I was in college and unemplyed when my girl was diagnosed with diabetes. I was scared to death worrying how the hell I would ever be able to provide for a dog with diabetes. The cost of her prescription diet, insulin, syringes, vet bills....not to mention having to check her blood twice a day and give her a shot. It is stressful but I would make the same decision in a heartbeat. I personally could never see me giving up any of my dogs.


:clap::clap:not many people would do all that for a dog... shes lucky to have you!


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you but truth be told I'm lucky to have her!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

The3rd said:


> I dont like speaking generally because there are always exceptions to the rule and circumstances beyond one's control however dog owners that are sincere about their pets and view them as family members do whatever they can to keep their pet. I was in college and unemplyed when my girl was diagnosed with diabetes. I was scared to death worrying how the hell I would ever be able to provide for a dog with diabetes. The cost of her prescription diet, insulin, syringes, vet bills....not to mention having to check her blood twice a day and give her a shot. It is stressful but I would make the same decision in a heartbeat. I personally could never see me giving up any of my dogs.


:clap:

You get it. I commend you and have much respect for your determination and unwillingness to be overwhelmed under what are clearly more overwhelming circumstances than most of us face in caring for our dogs. That's quite a gut check and I too think your girl is lucky - but, I also think you are. Some people go through their whole life without ever really learning what they're made of. You found out while still in college that you are strong, faithful, and capable. Awesome.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gimbler said:


> :clap:
> 
> You get it. I commend you and have much respect for your determination and unwillingness to be overwhelmed under what are clearly more overwhelming circumstances than most of us face in caring for our dogs. That's quite a gut check and I too think your girl is lucky - but, I also think you are. Some people go through their whole life without ever really learning what they're made of. You found out while still in college that you are strong, faithful, and capable. Awesome.


:goodpost: Well said! I totally agree


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow thanks so much for the kind words. I have a wonderful family that help me financially which not everyone is fortunate to have. I'm no martyr I just love my dog


----------



## big d (Mar 18, 2011)

you should always research before making a long term commitment like that. you would not catch me getting rid of my dog.he would come with me for sure.thats a family member in my eyes.


----------

